# Open office d/l mirror?



## shesulsa (May 27, 2007)

The North American one left me with a copy I can't install and which give me an internal error each time I try to install it.

Got a better mirror?


----------



## fireman00 (May 28, 2007)

Here you go... http://download.openoffice.org/2.2.0/index.html

Just pick which every method suites you (server, order a CD or peer2peer) and you're good to go.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 28, 2007)

bittorrent usually goes the fastest for me


----------



## shesulsa (May 28, 2007)

Well, I've downloaded and installed the Java update and have tried and tried and tried to install open office, but I get these errors:


> Internal error 2908
> {1D5A4C51-DBEE-499A-BA76-284ODBC6A4A9}
> 
> Internal error 2908
> ...



Can't find resolution for these errors - please help?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 28, 2007)

Try removing Java and installing again, see if that does it.

Could be something that came about from a Java update perhaps?

I've not seen those errors, jut for most people the things that need Java are never used, so if Java is causing it, dump it and retry.


----------



## shesulsa (May 28, 2007)

Well, in searching their forums, it's a quite common issue ... problem is they link to a simple cleaning program, but the link is old and the program can no longer be found.  Now I'm supposed to be a programmer and search through verbose logs to find the error.

Crapamole.


----------



## jks9199 (May 28, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Well, in searching their forums, it's a quite common issue ... problem is they link to a simple cleaning program, but the link is old and the program can no longer be found.  Now I'm supposed to be a programmer and search through verbose logs to find the error.
> 
> Crapamole.


That's the headache with the free/open source products like that.  And, some of the functions in various MS Office applications don't always work or run quite right on OpenOffice.  (But, hey, OpenOffice is FREE!  and some of it is better!)


----------



## Andrew Green (May 28, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> That's the headache with the free/open source products like that.  And, some of the functions in various MS Office applications don't always work or run quite right on OpenOffice.  (But, hey, OpenOffice is FREE!  and some of it is better!)



Got nothing to do with it being free/open source.  I've had more problems with MS Office then OpenOffice


----------



## Shicomm (Jun 21, 2007)

You could use google docs as a temp. sollution  

Every customer that gets a fresh windows install with me gets openoffice and i've never seen that error.
Maybe you can perform some basic cleanup on your system with tuneup.
You can grab a trail at  their site


----------

